
Visual Programming – Why it's a bad idea - mikehadlow
http://mikehadlow.blogspot.com/2018/10/visual-programming-why-its-bad-idea.html
======
davelnewton
Meh. Sweeping generalizations almost never hold up.

The kids in my robotics class aren't ready to deal with another layer of
knowledge development to get a robot to bounce off walls while sweeping the
floor: visual programming is perfectly suited to that (and a few other
problems).

